# Outdoor Sports Mfg Company Impala bow



## PainGiver (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a recurve bow sitting in my closet that I bought 20 years ago and never used. Would like to know anything about it, and how much it is worth.

I hope I have attached a picture correctly...... any information would be appreciated.


----------



## PainGiver (Feb 20, 2012)

I got bored and cleaned up the bow a little. It's fairly nice looking for what I assume was an inexpensive bow in the day.


----------

